# Dog owners be Warned



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok so yesterday i get up at 5am and go about my normal morning business when i hear my dogs start going off.. So i run round to see what is happening to find a Pitbull x pig dog looking thing belting the living poop out of one of my working collie girls. So my first instinct is to get it off but it saw me coming and dropped my girl and took off... Had dug in to the pen. My missus is a vet nurse and took the dog to work with her... $300 later after a discount on sewing the dogs face and leg back together. 2 Hrs later the dog was back but this time go into the pen with my Koolie girl and my Collie Entire dog. Big mistake my koolie to used to hanging onto bulls noses and the collie boy even though only 12 mnths old is very protective of his girls. Although the dog was twice the size of both of mine my dogs pinned in after a struggle, although i didnt want to risk it hurting my dogs any more, it took a lot to seperate them with me being bitten by the other dog in the process on my left leg. No stitches for me just a bandaid... but in the whole process of getting bitten i let it go and it got out again, so i got on my quad with my gun ( sorry but it was on my property) but coulnt find it. 3 hours later i heard a gun shot from the property behind me and sure enough they came round and asked if it was mine and i told them what had happened... Apparently it had slaughted 9 of their goats the previous night, ripped their faces off and left them to die in the paddock. We are still looking for the owener of the dog, but there are so many pig dogs that go missing on a chase and never come back in this area, but still it isnt good enough, im now down one working dog, and out of pocket at least $300 if no further infection comes about.
So just want to say to people out there please PLEASE keep you dogs contained, and if you are pigging make sure you find your dogs, unfortunately this dogs was put down and i dont like the idea of putting someone elses dog down but i will if it protects my stock and my dogs.

Have attached some pics of the damage to my dogs face from only 2 mins!.
Thanks just needed to winge bout it 

Pog

p.s sorry bout the quality of the pic, dog doesnt really want to pose at the moment! Andthe normal bucket is because the normal dog collars she can get off and she isnt allowed to get to the drain put in the side of her face to prevent wound from forming an infection.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 13, 2010)

That sucks, and I hope your dog recovers without any infection etc :x:cry:

Sucks cos it's not the dogs fault, just it's irresponsible owner.


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 13, 2010)

:cry::cry::cry:Your poor dog, is there going to be any long lasting injurys?
People that go pigging should be more responsable and should be made by law to fit their dogs with radio trackers, so that they cant loose the dogs.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey thats not cool at all! Hope she heals up quick.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> :cry::cry::cry:Your poor dog, is there going to be any long lasting injurys?
> People that go pigging should be more responsable and should be made by law to fit their dogs with radio trackers, so that they cant loose the dogs.



She'll have a decent scar, we r just glad it didnt get her eye coz she wouldnt be able to work then, which she loves to do. But the poor girl is just called bucket head at the moment, runs into bloody everything!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 13, 2010)

Awww poor collie! It's terrible that owners let their dogs roam free. Our two dogs are always either on leashes or behind the fence.
I hope your girl is feeling better soon. Poor neighbours goats too. I really don't like pig dogs...


----------



## Kurto (Jan 13, 2010)

What a bad way to start the day. Poor collies, there such lovable animals. Hope they get better soon.  

Anyone that uses any dog for 'pigging' or the like, should be beaten as bad as their animals get. Its overly cruel and and pathetic. 

I own 2 pitt bulls and couldn't imagine them fighting or killing anything. Having said that, I have to treat them like naughty children 100% of the time..


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah well the person next door with the goats load 2800 dollars worth of goats, but the other neighous, whom i dont really get along with said this "if one of your dogs is in heat, well theirs your reason for the dog coming round" , sorry but my dogs are locked up and just because there in heat does not allow someone elses dog to come onto my place.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 13, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah well the person next door with the goats load 2800 dollars worth of goats, but the other neighous, whom i dont really get along with said this "if one of your dogs is in heat, well theirs your reason for the dog coming round" , sorry but my dogs are locked up and just because there in heat does not allow someone elses dog to come onto my place.



I agree 100%!!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

glad i wasnt the only who thought so


----------



## Costa (Jan 13, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah well the person next door with the goats load 2800 dollars worth of goats, but the other neighous, whom i dont really get along with said this "if one of your dogs is in heat, well theirs your reason for the dog coming round" , sorry but my dogs are locked up and just because there in heat does not allow someone elses dog to come onto my place.


 
and what so it itll get rid of any competition before he goes after the femal in heat.
next time this happens shoot the dam thing
bloody mongrel


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

Costa said:


> and what so it itll get rid of any competition before he goes after the femal in heat.
> next time this happens shoot the dam thing
> bloody mongrel


 
first initial instinct to get the dog off my dog not grab my gun


----------



## Costa (Jan 13, 2010)

Poggle said:


> first initial instinct to get the dog off my dog not grab my gun


 
i spose
ive never been in that situation really
now that i think about it that would be a bad idea.
if you miss you risk the life of your own dog.
thinking about it i think you did the right thing...


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 13, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah well the person next door with the goats load 2800 dollars worth of goats, but the other neighous, whom i dont really get along with said this "if one of your dogs is in heat, well theirs your reason for the dog coming round" , sorry but my dogs are locked up and just because there in heat does not allow someone elses dog to come onto my place.


 
Agree 100% 
Such a shame about your collie, but she's still beautiful. A dog I owned years ago got knocked up when someone's stray jumped into our yard.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah well this dog dug 1.5 under to get in... put the fence one foot under the ground .. thought that would be enough... have to admit though, was proud to see my dogs stand up to some thing that big, but i just dont like seeing them fight, those canines can do so much damage


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dogs. 

I'd just like to point out that it is easy to lay the blame on irresponsible doggers but a just as likely scenario is that this dog has escaped from a property around your area. Keep an opened mind, there are thousands more irresponsible dog owners than there are irresponsible doggers.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 13, 2010)

Your working dog wont be working for a fortnight or so, can you 
"sue" the pigdogs owner (when you find him) for loss of income or anything?
Jumping on the quad with a gun? that sounds like something Id do to.
Glad to hear not to much damage was to your dogs or yourself.
Cheers
p.s. i bet the pigdog had a mate or two to help with those goats, so there possibly could be more dogs at large.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah in a lil area like where i live we all keep an eye out for each others stock. The word has been put round bout this dog and others like it.


----------



## Bob2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry about your dog. I can imagine how angry you would be.
My dog was ripped up by a couple of mutts last week in our front yard.
Unfortunately he died, but not before my kids saw him still barely alive with his guts hanging out and legs ripped open etc. 
One of our neighbours saw the whole thing and apparently they had one go at him, he layed down playing doggo til they moved away, then he got up and tried to get in the house but they spotted him and came back for another lap. 
One of the dogs lives over the road and they promised to get rid of it asap but it is still there. I get sooo wild every time I go past there and see it.
The police don't want to know about it and the council seem unable to do anything.
This dog has prior form too.
There are some pretty irresponsible owners out there that dont seem to give a crap about what their stinkin mutts get up to.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 13, 2010)

That makes me SO angry!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dogs, I hope she heals well. I know that stray / feral dogs are shot on sight on properties that I visit, just because of that very reason, and strays unfortunately go feral real quick.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 13, 2010)

i had a similar thing happen me poggle i shot two rotys that had nocked off three heffiers in one night a couple of years ago. it was just to bad the dogs wherent microchipped other wise we could have sued.

sorry to hear about ya dog i know the time, effort and love that goes into a working dog.

hope all is good now.
cheers D


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah she is on the heal.. bit groggy still form the surgery but back home with us... spoilt getting fed chicken coz she dont feel like her normal feed lol...but fingers crossed she will make a full recovery.


----------



## mungus (Jan 13, 2010)

My fingers and toes are crossed for you !!
Beautiful dog.
Lucky you guys were home.
Love to catch up to his / hers owners.
Was it microchipped ??


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

mungus said:


> My fingers and toes are crossed for you !!
> Beautiful dog.
> Lucky you guys were home.
> Love to catch up to his / hers owners.
> Was it microchipped ??



nah it wasnt, lucky for ex owners.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jan 13, 2010)

that's a really disheartening thing to have happen to you especially when you can't find the owner responsible. something like that happening to my own dogs is my worst fear. i live in the city so i don't have real dogs just hair on legs, they would last all of 30 secs if a proper dog took to them. lucky you were their to protect your dogs and sad to say lucky that the dog was taken down before he could come back a third time.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 13, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Sorry to hear about your dogs.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that it is easy to lay the blame on irresponsible doggers but a just as likely scenario is that this dog has escaped from a property around your area. Keep an opened mind, there are thousands more irresponsible dog owners than there are irresponsible doggers.




That is a terrible thing to happen, that poor girl! She looks so sorry for herself in those pics by the couch! Hope you find the owners soon, whether the dog escaped from a chase, or another property, it should never have happened. 

Just curious........... whats the ratio of regular dog owners to the ratio of pig dog (or whatever you call them) owners? Figure that out, and it will be clear just who are the more irresponsible.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2010)

are microchips visible?
maybe a vet with a scanner could find it,....i thought they all had to be chipped by law,...

teh irresponsible owner should be paying fro all the damage his bloody vicious dog caused....fingers crossed someone will advertise for a lost dog and i can get em that way.

hope ur little ones ok, what a crap thing to happen.


----------



## zeppelyn80 (Jan 13, 2010)

that sucks the big one, i have 2 pit bulls & it really p*sses me off to hear about other owners, who dont look after their animals. My 2 are big sooks, but I am aware of the potential to do alot of damage if they chose to. I have always gone out of my way to make sure they are not causing trouble & cant get themselves into trouble. Whenever we arent home they are locked up. Whenever we are home, we always make sure we know where they are. I live on a farm, we have stock & a huntaway bitch (working dog), they all get along famously. But they still have their natural instincts. They dont chase sheep, but that is only because we were diligent in making sure they knew it would not be tolerated. Last year we were forced to dispose of 2 wandering pit bulls, that got into stock & killed more than 10 sheep, they were caught in the act & they were actually pretty friendly dogs, had no trouble catching them, but this all came about because some idiot, couldnt be bothered to make sure they were secure in their backyard. It just makes me angry, that people dont look after their animals. As much as it would kill me, I know that if my dogs were up to no good, they would probably end up shot & I accept that consequence. But I do everything in my power to make sure they dont get into that situation.

I feel sorry for your dogs that were on the receiving end of someone elses lack of responsibility & respect for others. That person doesnt deserve to own dogs, let alone powerful ones like Pit bulls.


----------



## snakelvr (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope your dogs (and yourself) make a full recovery. I have a friend whose dog was attacked (and very nearly killed), and my neighbours son bitten (different dogs). Both these dogs were promised by the owners to be destroyed. Guess what? Never happened. But the minute those dogs are seen to venture off their properties it will be a different story. And yes, there are some very irresponsible pig doggers out there, but also very thoughtful ones. A friend of ours has his dogs chipped, and he's bought radio tracking collars so he always knows where they are. They're trained to only kill on the hunt, not attack a farmers livestock etc etc. Unfortunatley theres not many out there like that. Thoughts are with you and your family and I hope you find the dog owner very soon.


----------



## Lplater (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey poggle just a way out there suggestion , but id be putting a found ad in the local papper and see if the owner comes forward then.Then hand him the carcass and your vet bill


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

yeh probably a good idea


----------



## euphorion (Jan 13, 2010)

hows your collie doing? and your leg? hope all is healing well 

just remember not to get too screwed up about these sorts of things, best not to let it fester (unless you find the owner responsible in which case i'll be there to help beat the *********)

hugs to your collie


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 13, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> Hope your dogs (and yourself) make a full recovery. I have a friend whose dog was attacked (and very nearly killed), and my neighbours son bitten (different dogs). Both these dogs were promised by the owners to be destroyed. Guess what? Never happened. But the minute those dogs are seen to venture off their properties it will be a different story. And yes, there are some very irresponsible pig doggers out there, but also very thoughtful ones. A friend of ours has his dogs chipped, and he's bought radio tracking collars so he always knows where they are. They're trained to only kill on the hunt, not attack a farmers livestock etc etc. Unfortunatley theres not many out there like that. Thoughts are with you and your family and I hope you find the dog owner very soon.


 
You would actually be surprised at how many people "stockproof" thier dogs and fit radio tracking collars to their dogs. In this case i dont think the dog is to blame for it, but the irresponsable owner is.


----------



## cris (Jan 14, 2010)

I support pig hunting with dogs as its very effective and can be done responsibly, its just the responsibility is often missing. As mentioned its quite possible to keep control of you dogs if you could be bothered. Personally i would have shot it at the first chance. As said above if you dont keep your animals on your property or under control you should expect them to get killed, although i doubt those sort of owners would care.

A portion of pig hunters coundnt care less about their dogs or anything they might kill, it gives them all a bad name which is unfortunate.

Also its actually illegal to hunt with dogs in Qld under the animal care and protection act. just like feeding live kittens to snakes or live shrimp to turtles.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry to hear poggle hope shes better soon 
but this Pitt what happened to it do you know?
sounds cruel but hope it is destroyed before it hurts anyone else's aswell


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Jan 14, 2010)

Poggle, I'm so sorry about your dog, and that horrendous vet bill!


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 14, 2010)

How do you know it was a hunting dog? 
Most hunters i know go along way to ensure that there dogs will neva even look at stock like that.
And our dogs mean too much to leave out somewhere, Most people these days do run trackers on there dogs.
I would never dream of heading home knowing that one of my dogs was out bush somewhere.
It is a verry sad and upsetting thing that happened to your dog and the animal responsible should have been dealt with and so should there owner!!! if they are a pig hunter then Even more so 4 giving the responsible ones a bad name.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 14, 2010)

bad luck mate


----------



## Poggle (Jan 15, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> hows your collie doing? and your leg? hope all is healing well
> 
> just remember not to get too screwed up about these sorts of things, best not to let it fester (unless you find the owner responsible in which case i'll be there to help beat the *********)
> 
> hugs to your collie



Yeah leg is good tanks shoo, collie is healing well, took her back in yesterday to get the wound cleaned and checked for any signs of serious infection, all looks good at the moment which is great. in 10 days time we will be right to remove the stitches if all is going well and she will be back in work soon after that, i think she recovering real well coz my partner works at the vets and knows everything to do to make a speedy recovery which is so handy!

And brigsy your right i cant 100% say it was a "hunting" dog, but to me looked like a pig dog breed. And you right there are a lot of responsible hunters, but unfortunately in the area where i live there are heaps of amatures, whom purchase a pig dog and do not learn to control or protect that dog. My partner has so many dogs come through the vet clinic which people have picked up on the side of the ride torn by tusks and in some cases people will either a) just shoot it to save a vet bill as it is cheaper for some to just get another dog (if they are not serious about it) b)just leave it to hopefully die, and in this area that is the case a lot and thats why there are so many wild dogs the size of pigs dogs, just roaming.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you ever hunt the wild dogs?
As much as i love animals, I do enjoy this type of hunt.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 15, 2010)

hey baz, the area where i live they have a massive baiting program due tothe amount of wild dogs, each yr they lay some thing like 10 000 baits and i believe most of them are taken. i dont lay any baits on or near my properties for the saftey of my own dogs, and with out offending anyone yes i have hunted and taken down wild dogs, mainly during calving and lambing season, you get so sick and tired of picking up the pieces. But on saying that i will not shoot what i believe to be a pure dingo, they can walk through my property ifthey dont touch any thing, and i will not shoot a dog unless it is on my property and has shown the intention of touching my animals.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been hunting Dingo/wild dogs for many years now and 90% of the dogs that i shoot are x bred.
And some of them are bigger than my hunting dogs. 
Ther defanitely a few people out there that only own hunting dogs to inflate there ego and therefore tarnishing the rest. My dogs dont get let anywhere near a pig untill they know right from wrong. one place i hunt has a piggery and my dogs dont even look at the domestic pigs but catch any boars that come in looking 4 some good times.
Hope your dog is ok . Any luck trackin down the owner?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 16, 2010)

Aww poor baby, hope she recovers. 

And I hope you find that irresponsible person who owned the attacker.


----------



## DragonOwner (Jan 16, 2010)

poor collie i hope she recovers quick. My male golden retriever has been attacked a couple of times both by another golden retriever. First one was my neighbours dog he tryed humping my dog and my dog told him off so he attacked. My male will fight back but won't use his teeth unless absolutely nessary, Goldens are a soft jawed dog. My boyfriend kicked the neighbours dog in the head 4 times my dog had the neighbours dog by the throat but wasn't using any preassure. The neighbours dog only let go when the owner showed up.

The oter golden retriever that attacked my boy grabbed him by the ear and made him bleed pretty bad,his chest,neck was covered in blood. The owner saw it and payed for the damages.

My dads friend had a cattle dog it got out of its yard cause someone opened his gate, Well some idioit thought it would be funny, He let 1 of his pitbulls out of the yard and told it to go after the cattle dog. Well big mistake the cattle dog gave this pit bull a run had it pinned down to the ground by the throat. The owner of the pit bull didn't like that so let his other pit bull out to gang up on the cattle dog. Well even 2 pit bulls had trouble altho the cattle dog had some bad wounds but it wasn't giving up. The other neighbours called the police it took 10 minutes for the police to get there. When they got there the cattle dog was still putting up a good fight. When the owner of the pit bulls saw the police hop out of there car he called his dogs but were too late. The police shot the pit bulls right in front of the owner. The other neighbours saw the whole thing and told the police. My dads friend goot home to find the police at his door with his cattle dog. Sad ending his cattle dog had to be put to sleep as the wounds were to serious. I blame the owners of the pit bulls not the dogs as the dogs were only doing what the stupid owner told them to do. But after that he never let his dogs attack another cattle dog.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah some people are just stupid with what they do with their dogs, oh and by the way the collie has come along well, drain has been removed from her face and the stitches will come out in another couple of days... had her first day back at work today, only working vealers though


----------



## bkn351 (Jan 23, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Ok so yesterday i get up at 5am and go about my normal morning business when i hear my dogs start going off.. So i run round to see what is happening to find a Pitbull x pig dog looking thing.


 If people dont know what breed a dog was or looks like a cross bred pig dog why then the need to insert PITBULL X.............. into the discription,no wonder we have BSL here.Anyway good luck with the dog hope it recovers.


----------



## kavsreptiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*bad luck and very sorry to hear*

hi i do have to say im very sorry to hear this has happened to your beautiful collies but also i do wanna stand up for the pig hunters/shooters out there that have trained there dogs i for 1 have owned pig dogs and they were very good around other dogs its sum times not the dogs fault but the owners have stuffed up in the raising ie i do have mates that do have apbt and they were bought up with love affection and care and around kids the boy would roll on his back for pats an would never try gettin out but still guard the property like no tomorrow

in this case yea dog should be dealt with its a savage dog on the loose wat would happen if it was a kid and not the collie but i think the owner should have sum justice including pay your vet bill plus damages


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 23, 2010)

dosen't matter how well you trained your dog, once its loose and on its own with no supervision & no one to enforce the rules natural instincts take over. Prevention is better than cure & I think keeping dogs in there home is the best solution.


----------

